# TTRS owners, here are some teaser videos of the exhaust we've been working on...



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Boioioioioioing 


That sounds great. Have you driven it yet? What are your initial impressions? Can you also post a picture of the "SwitchPath Activator" and explain it a bit more indepth?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

That sounds sick!!! 

How much, how do I get it, and what does it do to my power curve??? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Pricing will be announced when it is ready for release. Dyno plots and more in depth video will follow but regarding power, in a word...more!:thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

as350 said:


> Boioioioioioing
> 
> 
> That sounds great. Have you driven it yet? What are your initial impressions? Can you also post a picture of the "SwitchPath Activator" and explain it a bit more indepth?


Can't post pic of actuator yet but you should know that I am very particular about tastefulness and stealthness of internal mods and this is one of the nicest mods I've seen executed. :thumbup:

From a drivers perspective, this is the ultimate setup. No droning when cruising or casually driving but the beast is unleashed with a deep throttle prod bringing on the boost...exactly what you want. The valve closed position is a tad loader than stock but tuned to perfection to not be annoying in the slightest.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, also meant to mention that the optional Switchpath actuator allows you to decouple the exhaust choice from the "S" button! The S button will only affect suspension, steering weight and throttle. :thumbup:


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

So. Much. Win.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

as350 said:


> So. Much. Win.


Yep! All my pain over the last couple months is your gain. :beer: AWE staff has been great to work with and very receptive to my input on what the community is looking for. This is a "no compromises" system specifically built to our specs...you gotta love that!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

please make an exhaust system for 2011+ 2.0T quattro TT's please. all of this development for only 1,000 potential customers is killing us normal folk with the normal TT's.

however, the RS is a sound directly from heaven and I am glad it gets better with exhaust.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> please make an exhaust system for 2011+ 2.0T quattro TT's please. all of this development for only 1,000 potential customers is killing us normal folk with the normal TT's.
> 
> however, the RS is a sound directly from heaven and I am glad it gets better with exhaust.


Yeah, it really does have a great sound that can be significantly enhanced with good R&D and patience. Videos never do the sound justice. This thing sounds nearly exotic in person!

I'll put in a good word with them re the 2.0T.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Pricing will be announced when it is ready for release. Dyno plots and more in depth video will follow but regarding power, in a word...more!:thumbup:


Mate looking forward to more and more info from you guys!

How would I go about getting one here in Aus?

Atm I am looking into Miltek & APR's RSC exhaust that is being developed; definitely keen on the AWE system as well. It sounds phenominal!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Mate looking forward to more and more info from you guys!
> 
> How would I go about getting one here in Aus?
> 
> Atm I am looking into Miltek & APR's RSC exhaust that is being developed; definitely keen on the AWE system as well. It sounds phenominal!!!!!!!!


Hard to tell just from the video clips but so far the APR seems closest to the old S1. The AWE system almost seems too deep but it is very angry.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Mate looking forward to more and more info from you guys!
> 
> How would I go about getting one here in Aus?
> 
> Atm I am looking into Miltek & APR's RSC exhaust that is being developed; definitely keen on the AWE system as well. It sounds phenominal!!!!!!!!


The switching methodology is awesome and allows for high speed cruising without the valve being triggered. This was a chief complaint in the EU with the aftermarket options. That has been solved by the AWE team along with the ability to decouple the exhaust from the other S mode functions. It's what we've been looking for. :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Hard to tell just from the video clips but so far the APR seems closest to the old S1. The AWE system almost seems too deep but it is very angry.


I know what you mean, it is soooo hard to really get a good feel for the sound of any of these systems over a video, no matter how good it is. Everything is in development so live experience is very limited. I count myself very lucky to have the chance to truly experience it. I have no doubt, you'd love the sound and more importantly, the functionality with the Switchpath system...best of all worlds!

Maybe the longer and more varied final videos will help but you gotta love the pull away segments...:thumbup:


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

First of all, fantastic work AWE has done. And thanks BB for loaning your car out to them as a test platform. Also love how they've separated the actuator from the sport button. Where will the "exhaust noise" switch be placed? In the blank spot next to the manual spoiler engage, with a OEM button would be nice! 

For us CA folks that have to deal with the stricter emissions issues, how does the catback exhaust sound compared to the stock sport exhaust with the cats? Personally, I'll be interested in the cutback option ( these smog stations are getting more detailed in their checks now a days. :banghead: ) And I don't want to have to swap the exhaust every time I'll need to get it smogged; just a personal preference.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Any pictures of the exhaust. ?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> First of all, fantastic work AWE has done. And thanks BB for loaning your car out to them as a test platform. Also love how they've separated the actuator from the sport button. Where will the "exhaust noise" switch be placed? In the blank spot next to the manual spoiler engage, with a OEM button would be nice!
> 
> Could have done it but the ROW doesn't have the blanks the US has. Their solution is excellent though. Will post pics when able.
> 
> For us CA folks that have to deal with the stricter emissions issues, how does the catback exhaust sound compared to the stock sport exhaust with the cats? Personally, I'll be interested in the cutback option ( these smog stations are getting more detailed in their checks now a days. :banghead: ) And I don't want to have to swap the exhaust every time I'll need to get it smogged; just a personal preference.


I'd peg the standard sound of the catback similar to the OEM sport exhaust in S mode but tuned better.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> Any pictures of the exhaust. ?


None that I can share yet, but it is a 3" system.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Wow!*



Black BeauTTy said:


> Pricing will be announced when it is ready for release. Dyno plots and more in depth video will follow but regarding power, in a word...more!:thumbup:


This was an unexpected (but welcomed) surprise.

I had an AWE cat back on my last Audi and currently have one on my Cayman S.

I'm anxiously awaiting more information.

:thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> None that I can share yet, but it is a 3" system.


Yep, that's the standard everyone is making, good for up to 500 hp.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> Yep, that's the standard everyone is making, good for up to 500 hp.


yep. This baby will really shine with a chip tune! The OEM system on the RS is pretty decent but can still be improved upon even in stock ecu mode. The restrictions would have been more apparent when pushing boost beyond stock levels.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> yep. This baby will really shine with a chip tune! The OEM system on the RS is pretty decent but can still be improved upon even in stock ecu mode. The restrictions would have been more apparent when pushing boost beyond stock levels.


How do you know the power from the AWE exhaust is due to less restriction and not just because it upsets the stock tune operation (accidentally making more power, possibly in exchange for running at more dangerous settings)?

I think it's hard to tell unless a tuner dials in the max power they can before and after an exhaust is added.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> How do you know the power from the AWE exhaust is due to less restriction and not just because it upsets the stock tune operation (accidentally making more power, possibly in exchange for running at more dangerous settings)?
> 
> I think it's hard to tell unless a tuner dials in the max power they can before and after an exhaust is added.


You're right, I don't, that was an assumption on my part. I'm just sharing the dyno observation that power was up slightly vs the stock exhaust with no other variables changed. They capture a lot of data in these sessions that can probably answer your question. They are meticulous in making sure standard operations aren't compromised. Right down to monitoring back pressure under fabricated extreme scenarios that ensure safe operations if there is a mechanical failure with the valve. Seriously, you can't imagine the amount of research and data analysis that has occurred. They have tested and researched literally dozens of configurations before landing on the production version. They have had my car for 2 months and I was supportive of the time and meticulous methodology they go through to get this right. Frankly, I have been shocked at the amount of research that has gone into this. It has really opened my eyes to what it takes to bring a high quality product to market. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> How do you know the power from the AWE exhaust is due to less restriction and not just because it upsets the stock tune operation (accidentally making more power, possibly in exchange for running at more dangerous settings)?
> 
> I think it's hard to tell unless a tuner dials in the max power they can before and after an exhaust is added.


That seems really unlikely, in fact I don't think I've ever heard of that occurring. The ECU has built-in safeguards to prevent against this kind of thing. For instance, chipped cars in the UK that cause the EGT to run too high will automatically go into a limp mode, that's not even with a completely stock ECU. There are also fail safes built in if the two MAP sensors don't agree with each other.

But it is easy enough to monitor things like, boost pressure, EGT, timing, etc, to ensure that everything is still within parameters.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> None that I can share yet, but it is a 3" system.


Any chance of a in car video with valve close and open and in the 3000 rpm range.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> Any pictures of the exhaust. ?


Here's one that AWE just posted


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Here's one that AWE just posted


THX, not liking the running of the pipework though.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> Any chance of a in car video with valve close and open and in the 3000 rpm range.


That'll be coming.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Here's one that AWE just posted


Holy crap, you are fast! That would be it. Very complicated piping route to maintain maximum ground clearance. The stock cats are actually the lowest part of the system.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> THX, not liking the running of the pipework though.


Not too many options to squeak a 3" pipe through there and maintain ground clearance. What it lacks in aesthetics it make up for in functionality.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Can we get one that is quieter than stock?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Can we get one that is quieter than stock?


Maybe wait to see if blueflame comes out with a system. The one they had for the mk1 was pretty mellow.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> Can we get one that is quieter than stock?


Quieter than the standard exhaust? Seriously? I thought it was pretty quiet in non-S mode. This one is more inline with the OEM sport exhaust when the valve is closed but tuned better. No drone in the cabin and able to cruise in comfort.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> *No drone in the cabin* and able to cruise in comfort.


Most important feature


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Holy crap, you are fast! That would be it. Very complicated piping route to maintain maximum ground clearance. The stock cats are actually the lowest part of the system.


Like to see a picture of the leftside valve pipework around the silencer.

btw, any downpipe with new cat's plans.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> Like to see a picture of the leftside valve pipework around the silencer.
> 
> btw, any downpipe with new cat's plans.


More detailed pics are forthcoming and yes.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> More detailed pics are forthcoming and yes.


THX.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I had the chance to spend most of the day with the RS equipped with the, soon to be released, AWE cat delete, cat-back exhaust system. Mine is fitted with the optional in cockpit switch that allows you to choose the exhaust mode independently of the S button. It also has an auto opening function like the OEM exhaust but is triggered off boost rather than rpms. This little tweak, and brilliant idea, allows you to leave the system in "touring" mode and cruise at high speeds without the valve opening. But when you hit the gas for an aggressive pass and hit the boost level that triggers the valve opening, I guarantee it is impossible not to smile at the result! It is beyond words awesome. :laugh:

I have been part of the TT community for over 10 years and have developed a pretty high standard for what I expect from my mods. This system is easily the best mod I have ever done. If you look at my mod list on the mkI, you'll notice that includes a lot of things to compare it to. The key aspects that I appreciate are: 1) zero droning in the cabin in touring mode at any rpm and under any condition; 2) the boost mediated valve system allows high speed cruising; 3) the sound when the valve open in auto mode is unreal and totally addictive; 4) track mode is aggressive but still produces no droning...you can definitely hear it but it is so well tuned it is pleasant versus tiresome. I'm pretty picky and found myself driving in track mode as often as touring mode; 5) the switch itself is straight out of a Bond car, I kid you not!; 6) the ability to select your exhaust note indecently of other S mode functions; 7) the setting you select is the setting the car will be in next time you start it. It does not default to either mode.

I'm sure you can tell from this post and my enthusiasm that I view this as a must have mod for you guys. I'm sure the team at AWE will get the extended videos out soon that will give you a better feel for it. But in the meantime, I will do my best to convey the attributes for you. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I had the chance to spend most of the day with the RS equipped with the, soon to be released, AWE cat delete, cat-back exhaust system. Mine is fitted with the optional in cockpit switch that allows you to choose the exhaust mode independently of the S button. It also has an auto opening function like the OEM exhaust but is triggered off boost rather than rpms. This little tweak, and brilliant idea, allows you to leave the system in "touring" mode and cruise at high speeds without the valve opening. But when you hit the gas for an aggressive pass and hit the boost level that triggers the valve opening, I guarantee it is impossible not to smile at the result! It is beyond words awesome. :laugh:
> 
> I have been part of the TT community for over 10 years and have developed a pretty high standard for what I expect from my mods. This system is easily the best mod I have ever done. If you look at my mod list on the mkI, you'll notice that includes a lot of things to compare it to. The key aspects that I appreciate are: 1) zero droning in the cabin in touring mode at any rpm and under any condition; 2) the boost mediated valve system allows high speed cruising; 3) the sound when the valve open in auto mode is unreal and totally addictive; 4) track mode is aggressive but still produces no droning...you can definitely hear it but it is so well tuned it is pleasant versus tiresome. I'm pretty picky and found myself driving in track mode as often as touring mode; 5) the switch itself is straight out of a Bond car, I kid you not!; 6) the ability to select your exhaust note indecently of other S mode functions; 7) the setting you select is the setting the car will be in next time you start it. It does not default to either mode.
> 
> I'm sure you can tell from this post and my enthusiasm that I view this as a must have mod for you guys. I'm sure the team at AWE will get the extended videos out soon that will give you a better feel for it. But in the meantime, I will do my best to convey the attributes for you. :beer::thumbup:


Do you consider the stock exhaust as one that "drones", or no?

I view aftermarket exhaust "development" pretty simply: vendors just unbolt the stock pipes and muffler, and shove some new pipes and mufflers in there. They each use different materials, pipe diameters, and muffler brands, which makes each brand exhaust sound a bit different (better or worse, which is subjective). But at the end of the day, it seems like a shot in the dark as to whether it's any "better" than stock, or not. It seems like it could just as easily be worse. AWE, for example, certainly put far less money / resources in to making their exhaust than the Audi RS team did. Does that mean they made a "better" exhaust? Depends how you define better.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, they put 2 straight months of focused research into this before landing on the final product. The benefit any after market company has is a comparator. Audi had no comparator when building the system and is constrained by a multitude of economic and marketing issues. The OEM system is a very good one, as I have said numerous times. I have no idea what goes into producing the OEM system, so I'd never criticize it. I thought it sounded great. I ordered mine with the std exhaust so can't speak for the sport version. I never picked up any drone in std mode. There was a hint of it in S mode but only under rare conditions that are easily avoided. I liked it. BUT...what AWE came up with, either by luck or by good research and development, is superior in sound, as well as functionality in my opinion. You are dead right though, the sound of an exhaust is very subjective. This is just my opinion and based on a long history of scrutiny on mods.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Do you consider the stock exhaust as one that "drones", or no?
> 
> I view aftermarket exhaust "development" pretty simply: vendors just unbolt the stock pipes and muffler, and shove some new pipes and mufflers in there. They each use different materials, pipe diameters, and muffler brands, which makes each brand exhaust sound a bit different (better or worse, which is subjective). But at the end of the day, it seems like a shot in the dark as to whether it's any "better" than stock, or not. It seems like it could just as easily be worse. AWE, for example, certainly put far less money / resources in to making their exhaust than the Audi RS team did. Does that mean they made a "better" exhaust? Depends how you define better.


When it comes to exhaust in my mind better is defined by sound. The stock exhaust is pretty well optimized for flow with the stock turbo, there's probably not much to be gained in performance with an aftermarket setup.

But Audi also has to tune the car for a far wider audience so the exhaust is going to be quieter and less aggressive sounding than some people want. Typically when people are shopping for an aftermarket exhaust it's to improve on the sound of the car. The majority of owners are happy with the stock setup, it's not like every RS that Audi produces gets an aftermarket exhaust installed, it will definitely be the minority.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> When it comes to exhaust in my mind better is defined by sound. The stock exhaust is pretty well optimized for flow with the stock turbo, there's probably not much to be gained in performance with an aftermarket setup.
> 
> But Audi also has to tune the car for a far wider audience so the exhaust is going to be quieter and less aggressive sounding than some people want. Typically when people are shopping for an aftermarket exhaust it's to improve on the sound of the car. The majority of owners are happy with the stock setup, it's not like every RS that Audi produces gets an aftermarket exhaust installed, it will definitely be the minority.


I'd agree with John that my main objective behind an aftermarket exhaust is getting (what I'd call) a "proper" sound. If there's power and weight savings, then all the better!

I have an AWE catback on my Cayman S and if this TT RS system sounds anything like that (aggressive/proper but not drone-prone or obnoxious) then I'm a future customer.

What's the ETA on the statistics for this setup? 
-price and delivery
-weight
-HP/TQ changes


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> What's the ETA on the statistics for this setup?
> -price and delivery
> -weight
> -HP/TQ changes



Good points. I was wondering the same thing. 

I'm very encouraged that this is going to be a great setup.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

You guys will need to wait for AWE on those items. I'm sure it won't be too long though.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I love drone, and think the stock sport exhaust (without secondary cats) sounds amazing.

That said, I was behind an S5 that had an AWE exhaust a couple of years ago and it sounded amazing. (I might be able to dig that video up somewhere.)


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe we can meet in the middle...I'm in the Philly area...and compare! :wave:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Maybe we can meet in the middle...I'm in the Philly area...and compare! :wave:


I'd love to hear it. All of us in the area should meet up when it's warm.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I'd love to hear it. All of us in the area should meet up when it's warm.


I agree. No need to wait until it's warm though...maybe warmer...it is freakin' cold right now!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

any updates on the AWE system BB? 

Have they frozen the design yet and getting ready to realease? 
Is there ballpark price or target price AWE were going for?


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all, 

We're working on finalizing the details, but in the meantime, enjoy this shot, if you haven't seen it yet. 












You can also check *here* for the latest details on the AWE Tuning TT RS SwitchPath™ Exhaust


----------

